# TV service on the Peninsula?



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Perhaps a shot in the dark, but maybe someone else on here is in the Bay Area and watches TV like I do (or like I want to) and can tell me how they feel about their provider, or whether they have any suggestions for me.

There's no big TV fan in our house (on the SF Peninsula), but I try to watch as much bike racing as I can. I have cycling.tv, but they've become very weak. I futz with links from Cyclingfans.com, but that's sort of a pain and I'd rather record things on the DVR. I have DirecTV for regular television. The problems with DirecTV (for me) are that they don't have UniversalSports, and I have to have a high tier of service to get Versus. I have a ten year old TV, but am thinking it's about time to get a new (50"+ HDTV) set, and HD will cost me even more with DirectTV. Other than bike racing, my wife and I watch two regular network shows and will sometimes turn on the Travel Channel or BBCA (but just to fill a half hour of decompression time, not because there's anything we really care about seeing). 

Ideally, I'd get Versus and UniversalSports in HD for as little as possible, and it would be really cool if there was a good way to get any European networks, of course (my wife speaks increasingly rusty Italian).


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I've stuck it out with DirecTV and Versus, and picking up additional races via online feeds. The only other options for me are Comcast and Dish Network, and since TiVo is an additional requirement we decided to stay with what we have. I'm thinking about switching to HD when the new DirecTV HD Tivo comes out this year (supposedly, not holding my breath on that).

I thought about paying the $15 to watch the Giro on Universal Sports, but I couldn't see the point since it is impossible to navigate to any stage without seeing the result first.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

I have at&t uverse and I hate it, the DVR, the remote... terrible 


I am very tempted to go back to paying more $$$ for dish network


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*If you can put up an anetnna*

Universal Sports is available OTA in the bay area. ch 11-1 I believe.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

Universal Sports is on 11-3 OTA just finish watching stage 5 Live


----------



## Firemedic510 (Jan 21, 2009)

What OTA Antenna you guys using?


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*What OTA Antenna you guys using?*

I made a home made antenna, do a search on utube for how to make a OTA hdtv antenna, cost me around $9-$12 dollars in parts. I get about 40-50 channels here in the north SJ area.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

So can you get Universal and Versus on Comcast?

I have DirecTV now. But I'm thinking of changing only because AT&T dsl in my area sucks and Comcast seems to be the only viable option. I can't get any higher speed than DSL Express. And instead of 1.5 mbps I only top out at 1.2... when it's working well!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Gee3 said:


> So can you get Universal and Versus on Comcast?


Yes, I understand you can get both with the appropriate programming choices.


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

Universal and VS are part os Comcast's expanded basic package in the mid-penninsula area.


----------

